# Canon Ring Lite MR-14EX Serial Number



## Sabaki (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Canonistas 

Anybody know where the serial number is on the Ring Lite? Is there even one?

Needed for an insurance quote

Thanks everybody


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2013)

Some equipment does not have a serial number, a receipt or a photo should suffice for insurance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

My MT-24EX has a serial number, so I would think the ring flash should also have one. Don't know where on the unit it's located, my flash is at home but I am not. However, I confirmed that I registered it with a serial number based on my Canon account. I'll have a look at the actual flash later this evening.


----------



## docholliday (Nov 7, 2013)

My MR and MT both have serial numbers. It's on the bottom of the generator unit, near the front edge. It's thermal embossed in the plastic, north of the "Canon, Inc.".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2013)

docholliday said:


> My MR and MT both have serial numbers. It's on the bottom of the generator unit, near the front edge. It's thermal embossed in the plastic, north of the "Canon, Inc.".



Thanks for checking - I forgot... :-[


----------

